# Ich werbe Dich! RDA | Wirb einen Freund



## Severos (10. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend werte Buffed-Community.
Ich suche DICH, um die netten "Belohnungen" abzustauben, die Blizzard derzeit für das Wirb einen Freund System anbietet!
Was ich biete:
Startgold, Taschen, gemeinsames Leveln, eventuell "ziehen" des Charakters, meine Zeit.
Zudem kann auf Wunsch auch auf TS3, Skype o.Ä. zurückgegriffen werden, falls es zu eintönig wird.
Die Art und Weise des Levelns überlasse ich DIR:
Ob du gerne durch Instanzen oder Questen leveln magst, ist dir überlassen, ich bin für alles offen!
Vorzugsweise würde ich DIR anbieten:
Die Aldor - RP-PvE - Allianz, inklusive super netter Gilde, mit TS3-Aktivität.
Anetheron - PvP - Horde, selbiges wie bei den Aldor + raidaktive Gilde.
Für beide Server würde auch die entsprechende Gegenfraktion in Frage kommen.
Zu mir:
Mein Name ist Stefan, ich bin 21 Jahre jung und Student.
Onlinezeiten beschränken sich meist auf die Abendstunden, allerdings würden Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.

DU willst wieder anfangen mit WoW, und möchtest möglichst rasch im Level aufsteigen, anstatt dich hoch zu "quälen" ?
Dann melde dich bei mir!
Stefan_wow@yahoo.de 
oder aber einfach in diesem Thread!
Details, sowie Wünsche können auch noch bequatscht werden.
Ich freue mich über DEINE Rückmeldung!
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Stefan


----------



## Severos (10. Januar 2014)

Kleiner Zusatz:
Gilt sowohl für "Rolle der Auferstehung", als auch für "Wirb einen Freund".
Sprich:
Ich bin offen für alte Veteranen, aber auch für Neulinge, die zuvor niemals WoW gespielt haben.


----------



## Severos (13. Januar 2014)

push


----------



## Severos (15. Januar 2014)

Noch immer aktuell!


----------

